# 2003 stock spec vs. 2000 civic si differences



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

hey, wassup guys i have this dude i work with who drives a civic si and is always talking trash about sentras and what not, today after work we agreed to go for a race, i drive a 96 sentra gxe right now(auto) while he has stick, we went from the light and i jumped on him for about 1/2 to 1 second, then he smoked me.... but he thinks his stock si can beat a spec v.........I am going to buy a spec v, but i want to know before hand wheter i can smoke his ass(i know i can) but by how much???


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

Hmmm... I've never raced a new one head to head, but my impression when I drove the Spec V was that my Si was faster (stock for stock). That's just a guess though. The Spec V would probably be faster than the Si if you weren't forced to shift so low in the RPMs.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

is it a b-series SI or the new one with the hatchback. I'd be carefull man, don't give that schmuck any more fuel for the fire. He obviously doesn't know what the deal is when it comes to Nissan Power (that you got to spend a G on aftermarket parts to get some LOL J/K).


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2002)

*no contest*

my friend owns a 2000 si w/ cai and a full exaust system and my 03' spec v stock whooped that ass last night all night long.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2002)

A couple things to remember:

1. When I bought my 02 SpecV in June the SI cost a LOT more and they would not deal on them. I bought my SpecV for less than 17G brand new and that included shipping but not the taxes which we all pay. The Honda dealer was marking up the 2 door SI over sticker.

2. You can take the money and put it into the Spec for mods.

3. The SpecV is a 4 door so your insurance will probably be less. The insurance on my SpecV is costing me about the same as a Civic EX four door. Granted I am probably older than most of you but the 4 door is a factor. 

4. Finally lets hope the paint is better on the Honda


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Maybe it's just a combination of cost and economy because todays newer cars are all within the ball park of each other (power-wise anyway). I really don't understand why that beautiful spec V should even be considering a close battle with an SI. Back in late 1999 when the SI was the hottest talk on the street, I used to drive around on the highway searching for one just to test it. I found a blue one with his muffler and intake and stuff and I figured here we go. We started in 3rd gear and that was the last time he was close to me. I did this hunt for few more weeks with similar if not better results and I concluded that my 1987 nissan sentra with a CA18DE (125hp) can handle an SI (165hp) with no problems. An SE-R should be able to put the smackdown on this car because in my experiences of racing both SE-R's and civic SI's, I was able to beat the SI easier that the Se-r. I see the Spec V waxing an SI. No hate on the SI, but I don't think a spec should have a problem..


----------



## SeSoonSe-R (Oct 8, 2002)

I've raced a 99 civic Si. I have a 92 Ser with a jdm sr20de and i smoked the shit out of him. I've raced a spec V and we were fender to fender. You should be able to take him. Good Luck


----------



## SeSoonSe-R (Oct 8, 2002)

You might have to shift sooner out of first but you have more low rpm torque so you should take his ass right off the line and stay that way .


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

depending on the mods the SI is a quick car. a female racer friend of mine has a 2000 SI, w.a.i. ,axle back, short shifter c.m. stage 3 clutch. and header . her boyfrfiend who i work with has a 99 prelude c.a.i header, cat back, aem pulleys, nx 75 shot. hell myy wife drives a 00 civic lx c.a.i. header, axle back,//// damn i gots to find some more nissans to hang with.. anyway i test drove a spec v against the si it wasnt close but it wasnt a complete blow out i think with the same mods on the sentra would help a lot more.
As i write this post i realize everyone i know and race with drives a honda or toyota, or mitsu. i have the only nissan .that sucks


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> As i write this post i realize everyone i know and race with drives a honda or toyota, or mitsu. i have the only nissan .that sucks


 No, you should see yourself as an outcast that was dared to be different and you chose to be and you are. Nissan builds wonderful cars, but todays kids are stuck on the hype of the other car companies you mentioned and didn't do their history homework on nissan. Their loss, your gain. Hell, I went to the hang out last night and seen so many beautiful cars that put my woman's nissan to shame. But I was cocky enough to blurt out loud and say "I don't see any other 4 cylinder out here smoking this car" enough said


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

I raced a 2000 si and smoked him. All he had was a performance mufler. It wasn't even a contest.


----------



## gEE805 (Sep 27, 2002)

im gonna say something simple and may be mean..but ya who THINK the SI faster or WILL GIVE the spec-v a race....go back to ur si and dont even bother to speak...ya jsut speakin BS now with mods thats different verus a stock spec-v...si's are jsut simply slow....a classic se-r can beat it...now a race would be a classic vs spec-v anyhow...spec-v will beat the si


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

yeah, a classic se-r can beat a civic si..........so a spec v with more torque and hp can beat an si even tho it weighs more


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

true as it may be i dont have a turbo or nitrous like you. i have a lot of respect for your car and the time and money it must have taken to get where it is today. if i hadnt spent the money on fiberglass and a front clip i could have been well on my way to a motor swap like yours but mym wife was convinced that it need to have appearance first. oh well it shut her up for now. btw i showed my prelude driving friend the vid with you and the s2000 after the initial shock he just said there was no way . deep down i think he believes what he saw.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

Stock to stock, a Spec V *should* beat an Si. The Spec V traps higher in the 1/4 mile, generally. If you get the jump on an Si, chances are he'll never get it back. FWIW, the Spec V is also faster than every previous SE-R - stock to stock of course.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

the only downside i see to the spec v is its weight


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

do ya have a link to the vid?


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

gEE805 said:


> *im gonna say something simple and may be mean..but ya who THINK the SI faster or WILL GIVE the spec-v a race....go back to ur si and dont even bother to speak...ya jsut speakin BS now with mods thats different verus a stock spec-v...si's are jsut simply slow....a classic se-r can beat it...now a race would be a classic vs spec-v anyhow...spec-v will beat the si *



Yep, you're absolutly right... I shouldn't talk. I should just go back to my Si and not even both to speak. I apparently know nothing about SE-R's or Si's. Heck, it's common knowldge that all Nissans are the king of the world and are the only good cars made. Nothing else is worthy or deserves respect. Everything else is slower. You are the king of knowledge, I will defer to your profound judgement in all things Si vs. SE-R related.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

si vs. Spec V is a drivers race. that's it....Spec V has more torque but you can't forget that it weighs more then the Si. The Si also redlines higher requiring less shifting....it all comes to whomever is a better driver and all of you kno that..and no hating on Si's or Hondas....<-----honda Feind herre...


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

now put an intake on the spec v to make up for the si's vtec and you got a win but i guess it all does come down to the drivers


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

Sports Compact Mag did a test while back on All wheel, Rear wheel, and Front wheel track test. Not surprisingly, the SI was one of the 2 nomianted for the front wheels. It was a turbocharged SI that was pretty modded up from HKS. It ran the quarter in mid 15's and upper 7's from 0-60. Spec V can do that stock. Not a hater to the SI BUT the fact is a SI cannot hang with a Spec V unless you sereously mod up the SI. The only car (same category) to put up a fight vs my Spec is a modded type R.

BTW, the other front wheel car tested on that track test was a 350hp sentra


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

FarmboySE-R said:


> *Sports Compact Mag did a test while back on All wheel, Rear wheel, and Front wheel track test. Not surprisingly, the SI was one of the 2 nomianted for the front wheels. It was a turbocharged SI that was pretty modded up from HKS. It ran the quarter in mid 15's and upper 7's from 0-60. Spec V can do that stock. Not a hater to the SI BUT the fact is a SI cannot hang with a Spec V unless you sereously mod up the SI. The only car (same category) to put up a fight vs my Spec is a modded type R.
> 
> BTW, the other front wheel car tested on that track test was a 350hp sentra  *



i think youre right farmboy, the spec v i know can run 15 seconds easily in the 1/4 mile i never knew about the turbocharged si barely running 15's in the quarter or upper 7's from 0-60...if i'm not mistaken the spec v can go to 0-60 in 7.5 seconds stock.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

C'mon guys ... I can't believe this is even being debated. Ok, let me give a quick backround on myself. Since I was 16, I've only worked on Honda's. I never thought I'd drive anything but a Honda. The B-Series motors are my specialty. I've worked on every different B- Series motor that exists including all forms of hybrids of these engines (b16a, b16a2, b16a3, b16b, b17a, b18a, b18b, b18c1, b18c5, b20z, LS/VTEC, B20/VTEC) 
Please don't misunderstand me, I'm not trying to boast or be a jerk. Just making a point that my knowledge is in fact accurate from experience. 
Now the b16a3 (which is the motor in the 99-00 Si) is a 1595 cc motor that revs to 8k and has a peak hp of 160 and peak tq of 111. This peak tq is reached at around 7k rpm and max hp is reached at almost redline ... accross the band it averages around 135hp and less than 100 lb/ft of tq (keep in mind this is a stock motor i'm talking about) The Si weighs in at 2600 lbs. Here is the main problem with the Si (as with most honda dohc vtec motors) they are extremely touchy. They have to be driven just right to be quick. This car isnt like a mustang gt that any monkey that can shift can stand a chance. Most Si's out there arent driven properly.
The Spec V has the QR25DE, 2.5L putting out 175hp and 180tq in a much more practicle and user friendly rpm band. Also comes equipped with a tighter gearing 6spd and a limited slip differential. Weight of the Spec is @ 3000lbs. 
On paper the Spec V defeats the Si ... in reality the Spec V destroy's the Si. I've raced modified Si's in my stock Spec and from the hole I destroyed them and from a roll on the expressway I pulled away but they do hang better. Guys go to the honda web boards and you'll notice the guys who know dont have much respect for stock or lightly modded Si's.



Buddy, buy the Spec and don't have one more sleepless night worrying about it, you'll rip him a new one .... just give yourself some time to learn how to drive it or he'll beat you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

The Spec is 3000lbs? My title shows 2640... with my girl and me is about 2900lbs. 3000 just the spec itself?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

FarmboySE-R said:


> *The Spec is 3000lbs? My title shows 2640... with my girl and me is about 2900lbs. 3000 just the spec itself? *



I could be wrong about the spec weight. All the info I've read about them shows them about 2900-3000.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

Nissan quotes the beast at 2,708. The 03 model at least... I think... anyone got a accrate figure out there for the 02?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

FarmboySE-R said:


> *Sports Compact Mag did a test while back on All wheel, Rear wheel, and Front wheel track test. Not surprisingly, the SI was one of the 2 nomianted for the front wheels. It was a turbocharged SI that was pretty modded up from HKS. It ran the quarter in mid 15's and upper 7's from 0-60. Spec V can do that stock. Not a hater to the SI BUT the fact is a SI cannot hang with a Spec V unless you sereously mod up the SI. The only car (same category) to put up a fight vs my Spec is a modded type R.
> 
> BTW, the other front wheel car tested on that track test was a 350hp sentra  *


whoever was driving that si was a total dumbass....i've seen stoc si's run 15.4... a turbo si can pull of low 14's so those facts are either A) wrong or B) he can't drive 4 shyt....


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

> _Here is the main problem with the Si (as with most honda dohc vtec motors) they are extremely touchy. They have to be driven just right to be quick. This car isnt like a mustang gt that any monkey that can shift can stand a chance. Most Si's out there arent driven properly.[/B]_


_ 

There you go_


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

i've sen stock si's range from 15.4-17.4 the 15.4 is when some kid powershyfts the fuk out of his car and 17.4 is wen he granny shyfts


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

You guys knew I couldnt let this thread go without chimming in.

WBB, who will never be cought dead paying money for something that is spelled the same way forward as backwards.


----------



## gEE805 (Sep 27, 2002)

hey yosho im not saying ur not knowledge or whateva ur point is..im just syaing an se-r is faster in the 1/4 then an si..si's are slower....now come on... i've read articles that did test on these cars stock and from all the test(1/4 mile) the si didnt win even.now come on...im am saying nissan are king but if they get beat oh well but i know for that an si will lose ot a se-r in the quarter mile...all i gotta say about that anyhow...... as for the weigh of the spec-v...i beleive it is that high..i remember i think mine friends weighing in at 3200 i think it was....its on the side of the door panel(i beleive thats the currect weight)..anyhow peace


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

*??*



Wont Be Beat said:


> *You guys knew I couldnt let this thread go without chimming in.
> 
> WBB, who will never be cought dead paying money for something that is spelled the same way forward as backwards. *



what is this supposed to mean? specV and Vspec??? because if it is what u mean.........the spec V was named after the greatest most legendary car ever made the almighty NISSAN SKYLINE


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

gEE805 said:


> *hey yosho im not saying ur not knowledge or whateva ur point is..im just syaing an se-r is faster in the 1/4 then an si..si's are slower....now come on... i've read articles that did test on these cars stock and from all the test(1/4 mile) the si didnt win even.now come on...im am saying nissan are king but if they get beat oh well but i know for that an si will lose ot a se-r in the quarter mile...all i gotta say about that anyhow...... as for the weigh of the spec-v...i beleive it is that high..i remember i think mine friends weighing in at 3200 i think it was....its on the side of the door panel(i beleive thats the currect weight)..anyhow peace *



My point was you were rude (and stupid) for telling me to * "go back to ur si and dont even bother to speak...ya jsut speakin BS now with mods thats different verus a stock spec-v...si's are jsut simply slow....a classic se-r can beat it..." *I actually own a '00 Si, a B14 SE-R, AND a B13 SE-R. You think you have a better understanding of how fast these cars are because you've read some articles? I get annoyed when SE-R owners like you, who seemingly have very little experience with Si's, feel the need to weight in with your profound knowledge of the car. Hell, *I* don't even like the Si very much. There are many reasons for this, but it's not because it's slow. It's my wife's daily driver, not mine. Stop racing with paper knowledge and actually find out what the car is capable of from it's owners.

I'm not saying (and have never said) that I know an Si is faster than a Spec V... I am saying that when I've driven Spec V's my thoughts were always "it's a shame this isn't faster than my Si". My impression has always been that the car is handicaped by such a low rev limiter. I used to work at a Nissan dealership in Service and got to do the first PDI (Pre Delivery Inspections) on the very first Spec V to our area. It was a real joy being an SE-R enthusiast that I was in a position to do this, but it was also a real let down because I was expecting much more. Having said all that, the car is still one of the best choices in the sub 20k market... it's just not the knockout punch I had hoped Nissan was going to be able to come up with.


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: ??*



sr20 805 said:


> *what is this supposed to mean? specV and Vspec??? because if it is what u mean.........the spec V was named after the greatest most legendary car ever made the almighty NISSAN SKYLINE *


I think he was talking about civics and not Spec V's. Civic spelled backwards is still Civic.


----------



## cortrim1 (May 1, 2002)

the spec v weights 2740lb. I have already raced a 00 and 02 si was not even close, but I have also driven both cars and the si if driven properly are very quick


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: ??*



Yosho said:


> *I think he was talking about civics and not Spec V's. Civic spelled backwards is still Civic. *


----------



## gEE805 (Sep 27, 2002)

im not gonna bother talking shyt back cause yosho...hmm like i said nevamind...anyhow i've been a nissan fan for years now and for the nissan community to grow this fast within the last few years is good so im jsut happy...anyhow i think as the orginal question go the se-r will beat an si..weather its a spec-v or a classic.....thats in the quarter mile run...peace


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

too many people dont have faith in nissan.....i dont know why they doubt the spec v specially, its prolly got the be the best car for your money in that price range...i mean, look at the numbers. 175HP and 180TQ compared to 160HP and 111TQ and only about 100lbs difference between the two cars. SPEC V ALL THE WAY. plus i like the fact that its a four door, u can race with 4 other girls in the car and smoke tha' si.. lol


----------



## Boromir (Oct 13, 2002)

ok guys. both cars are equal in HP.. they are close to eachother. the difference is how you mod your car and how you race it. Nothing is faster than nothing.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

175 and 160 doesnt seem like the same horsepower, the si from what i hear puts down 130ish to the floor......the spec v puts 145 to the ground......and i read somewhere that once the spec v has broken in(engine wise) it will start to gain HP, not a lot tho, maybe only like 5.....i think so, but dont quote me on that...


----------



## SeSoonSe-R (Oct 8, 2002)

For all you guys talking about horsepower you dont know what ur taling about. The may range in the same horsepower but the Spec V has alot more torque than the Si. The Si will get the shit beat out of it in the begining all the way to the end. No competition


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

great, the Spec-V is faster. Now all we gotta do is get Nissan to bring a car that looks half as nice as "the big H" has. And that's my point. If nissan payed more attention to the lines of there cars they wouldn't have so many problems selling them. IMO. I mean the civic, the Integra, the prelude... C'mon the 200SX and the Sentra don't look a nice as the Civic and thats important too. Obviously why ppl chose Honda more so. IMO, Cause I love Nissan power but I want my car to look stylish also. No offense guys, I drive a Nissan too, it's just how I feel.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Looks do sell, but I'm old school Nissan in the fact that I'll take the power and worry about looks in a minute


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

i'm looking for the whole package. If I knew how to do what you know how to do then it would be easier for me, but I need a car that looks good and has a engine that can be built to the hilt, regardless of wether it's built from the factory or not. That's what I will pay people like you good money to do for me (while I watch closely and learn). All I want is a nice platform on which I can do some reasonable tweaks and get some reasonable performance. Something like the silvia in Japan. Or the WRX here, unfortunately I hate the headlights.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

i can get the looks i want b'cause i gots skills with fiberglass and all that good stuff. it's performance thats hurting me. i can look as good but get out run by the DOHC VETC's (si and p'lude) my wife has a single slam honda and she cant hang for shit. all i have now is custom exhaust. she has the big three (intake,hedder,exhaust)


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Just imagine if some of us had gotten together on a project Imagine what wonders we can do. That's what the honda boyz do. they either spend big money to make their pretty cars go fast or they get together and build 1 ricer at a time.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

*looks matter*

ok, look guys this is my biggest beef from the spec v, it has a 2.5L engine and barely puts out that much HP!!! it drains gas/oil like a mofo as well..........another thing is that the spec v is a performance/sports car(affordable type) now why the hell did nissan go out and make it a 4door??? it weighs the thing down, and it looks like the regular sentra


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

hey boost i think you and i should tem up and build the ultimate looker and performer. i have ideas and cutting torches and fiberglass


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

With what you got and what I know, we can toss thatbuilt RB26DETT in a B12 or B13


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

I for one think the styling is amazing. I love the fact that its 4 doors as well.

And you cant compare HP from the si and the spec as the dynos would show totally different peaks. I would definitly venture to say in general the spec should beat an si.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

with a team like us i'm thinkin a twin engine (RB26DETT) b12 
running on methane at about 25psi on both motors.SICK


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Hmmm! I got the time and the money Twin engined [email protected] man, that will be something wicked to screw around with, but I won't be driving it


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> SICK


 More like repulsive But I love your train of thought...........


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

if a hyndai can do it know a nissan can. (last year's uscc in sport compact car mag.)


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I saw that one with the tiburon, right?


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

yeah thats the one. it was twin engine turbo. it ran on methane so it didnt need an intercooler(saves space) they said gearing was a bit of a bitch


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

sr20 805 said:


> *hey, wassup guys i have this dude i work with who drives a civic si and is always talking trash about sentras and what not, today after work we agreed to go for a race, i drive a 96 sentra gxe right now(auto) while he has stick, we went from the light and i jumped on him for about 1/2 to 1 second, then he smoked me.... but he thinks his stock si can beat a spec v.........I am going to buy a spec v, but i want to know before hand wheter i can smoke his ass(i know i can) but by how much??? *


My sons SpecV will kill his ass, big time. My Altima has taken him, but I have 60 more horses.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: 2003 stock spec vs. 2000 civic si differences*



SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *My sons SpecV will kill his ass, big time. My Altima has taken him, but I have 60 more horses. *



your son's specV will kick who's ass? the si? has he ever raced one, and if so, how bad did he win?


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: 2003 stock spec vs. 2000 civic si differences*



sr20 805 said:


> *your son's specV will kick who's ass? the si? has he ever raced one, and if so, how bad did he win? *


I only go by what he says... I'll get the details and get back to ya.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: 2003 stock spec vs. 2000 civic si differences*



SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *I only go by what he says... I'll get the details and get back to ya. *



Son with the Spec V here:

There's 15 more ponies in a stock Spec V than a stock Si and much more torque. Assuming both drivers are competent, the Spec-V will destroy the Si. The Civic gets its power from the higher redline and has less torque down low (and everywhere else). So... you'll smoke him off the line and since you have more total horses, you'll stay ahead of him. Again, assuming everything is stock.

Now, the RSX S is another story ... Spec-V will move off the line faster but the RSX has 200 HP and will eventually overtake the Spec-V.

However, Civics have more aftermarket support so if he is modded out you may be at a disadvantage. Who knows?


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

depends on his mods ,odds are he will do the big 3 and then watch his car perform no better after a 2-3 days. why you ask, let me tell you. Since honda went to OBDII their compuerts will remap themselves to accomodate for the upgrades. in turn making it just like stock. look if you can and see what if any stand alone computer management he has if he doesnt have any ask when the last time he reset his computer was. if it has a while odds sre you are safe to run with your stock spec v. good luck and remeber what you have learned. and thank me later


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

sorry bro ... honda obd2 ecu's limit the gains from mods yes ... but to say that going with I/E/H and cause an obd2 is in the car it will still have stock power is crazy ... it wont make as much power as if it had on obd1 but it will still make decent power ...


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

yes but the gains aren't what they could be. believe me i have been tuning on a 99 prelude for a friend and he has come to realize that his management is hurting him. he's got i/h/e/,pulleys 
fuel rail,pump,regulator and a 75 shot. if he doesnt reset his computer before we go to the track his times are pretty much what they were stock(off the bottle)his gains were.05 seconds. it's not his driving either the 'lude is an auto. if we reset his comp. he sees big gains(still off the bottle) of around 1-1.5 secs. I work on just about every import every day turbo & n/a. Do your research before you try to correct someone. Honda's OBD2 is going to cause problems for everyone who owns them and trties to mod them. it's a proven fact. The computer will relearn everything you do to it. Ask anyone that tunes on honda's frequently (not talking about backyard mods either i mean getting into the engine and computer)


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

FYI ... I've built several high performance honda motors and worked on every aspect of a honda car. I think I know a little more than the average person. Granted if you can find an OBD1 and swap it in you'll be better off ... but to say that the ecu will relearn what you do is not an acurate description of what is actually happening ... the emissions programs on the ecu control both fuel mapping and ignition timing ... hence why the big three dont seem to be doing what they are supposed to but they will always make a decent gain in power and the computer will never "relearn" the mods and eventually go back to stock hp even with the bolt on's. 

Side note::: H series engine's don't respond to mod's as well as the B series motors. The B series pick up great power from bolt ons even with the OBD2 ... 

Trust me brother ... that ecu isn't as limiting as you might think ... but you are right to a point it is limiting.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

either way we are both correct. it is a shitty platform to try to build from but laws are laws.i am glad to see that there is someone else here that knows about other cars than nissan. you are alright in my book CopperSol. keep on tuning


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

Ditto ... I just pulled out the balance shafts from my Spec last night ... that was more involved than ppl on here make it sound ... do-it-yourselfers beware ... not as easy as you might think .... but wow it was worth it.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I also specialize in mitsubishi as well Does that count?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

CopperSol said:


> *Ditto ... I just pulled out the balance shafts from my Spec last night ... that was more involved than ppl on here make it sound ... do-it-yourselfers beware ... not as easy as you might think .... but wow it was worth it. *


Other than noticing the free ponies, are there any drawback to removing the balance shafts? Any vibrations, etc.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

My buddy Has a stock '00 SI and I have a Stock '02 Spec V and we have raced many times...and have switched cars and raced. We both agree my car is faster, especially off the line with the low end torque. 

I not saying that the Spec V destroys him but with a good lunch the SI is behind and stays behind. I do have respect for the last model SIs, now the 2002 is another story....it cannot even get out of its own way and my sisters automatic '00 Sentra SE is faster.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

boost you have shown your skills. and yes mitsu's count . i have a 2nd gen. GSX in my bay now. he wants to upgrgade the turbo add a f/m/i and all the other little goodies. i just finished adding a few bolt on's to 2 94' super coupe's (supercharged thunderbird). i like that cars potential.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sentranut said:


> *My buddy Has a stock '00 SI and I have a Stock '02 Spec V and we have raced many times...and have switched cars and raced. We both agree my car is faster, especially off the line with the low end torque.
> 
> I not saying that the Spec V destroys him but with a good lunch the SI is behind and stays behind. I do have respect for the last model SIs, now the 2002 is another story....it cannot even get out of its own way and my sisters automatic '00 Sentra SE is faster. *


yes stock for stock the Spec V will win.........given both drivers are equal.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> I like that cars potential.


 Take that 4G63 and stuff it in the old mirages or colts and you have a 12 second rocket right off the bat at 15psi of boost. That's a strange but fairly easy to work on motor. I love it's power band. But in a fully loaded eclipse/talon/laser you're gonna have to spend some money to make it move those cars quickly. I've done a couple of hondas with the most project based being an integra LS motor built for boost in a CRX. I never finished the motor and it was taken to a reputable speed shop here, it still blew up like 3 times. So my friend aborted his project after spending over $20,000 to make it go fast because he wanted everything the racing honda boyz had in the magazines "Ouch". He the guy with the S2000 and the 93 RX-7 which has a blown engine as well. Wayyy too much money for little bit of fun......You think?


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

i think if he would kick half that money to me i could build a hell of car. the drawback i have on this one eclipse is that it's an auto. but he wants it to be fast . he says he wants to run 2.5 bar. i dont think he understood how much boost that is. i know he doesnt want to pay to have the tranny rebuilt or the engine "changed internally", because it is going to be a daily driver and he is scared of the car not idling right. i think he is a big dumbass. he has no clue what he really wants and he doesnt want to pay a lot for anything that is going to have to be modified. anyway i'll let you know what he does.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> he says he wants to run 2.5 bar.


 I think he's bumped his f?&#ing head or something. On a daily driver, Ha! And he's worried about idling problems You had better school this fool, quickly. I'm like you, I don't think he knows how much boost that is. Unrealistic expectations..........


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

please correct me if I'm wrong, but is a bar 7psi or 14??

I'm thinkin 14psi is wrong, even though 14psi is sea level gravitational force.............but that probably has nothing to do with a bar. 

thanks!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> please correct me if I'm wrong, but is a bar 7psi or 14??


 It's in your mind, but in the wrong configuration! I belive 1 bar is about 14.7psi.........Guys, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

you are correct 1 bar is 14.7 psi. so now for a little math 2.5 bar = 
................thats right 36.75 psi. i cant deal with idiots.anyway he had to have his car today because somebody was talking shit and wanted to race him. so he comes to the shop gets his car says "i'm gonna kick some some rx-7 ass" against my better judgement he takes HIS car and blows the damn thing up. my boss had to go get it on the roolback and tow it back. how messed up is that. dont know the extent of the damage yet but it doesnt look good.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I'm not one to rip anyone off, but for sheer stupidity I say take his @ss to the bank. You have to pay to go fast and this guy is no exception to the rule. An automatic eclipse with almost no mods versus an RX-7= a smoked eclipse. Let me know what that fake @ss racer did to his motor.


> "i'm gonna kick some some rx-7 ass"


 That alone to me tells me that this guy is a joke.........


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

he's a joke,he cant drive, he thinks that "black box thingy"(MAF) is his BOV. i thought about gettin paid at his expense. he want it run like the green eclipse in ff. i told him his car already ran a five minute quarter mile. well anyway i'll holla later


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

*Cheap Racers/Wanna Be's or whatever they are!*



> he want it run like the green eclipse in ff.


 That one sucked as well LOL... We have a few fake ones running around here swearing that they are F&F material and I say "whatever" But seriously, you give the customer what they want with ample warning of course. Everybody wants go fast-stuff, but no one wants to pay the $$$'s. I always say money talks! Put the money up and we can discuss your dreams all day. You get what you pay for and that's the god honest truth! You know, on the lines of getting what you pay for I've offered to set up some guys' b12's here and many of these cats want a duplicate set-up of what's in my girls car and I ask "Do you wanna know or better yet do you want me to show you what's this set up consist of and they say "Yeah" so I show them. Parts-wise, the set-up is worth about $5000 on the market, but the labor is priceless. For a standard CA18DET install which includes drop your car off and call me in a week is $3500.00 which includes the modified instrument cluster. Can you believe they are too [email protected] cheap to even pay for that You go from a crap engine to a superior power house for a crack-head $3500.00 and you don't have to provide a thing, but the car and the cash and can you believe they complain about that. Tough-crap on their behalf because I don't need the money, but they need the work (I don't get it). So the thing is, if you don't the bread, but wanna go fast, you had better get creative and do your own thing because labor and talent costs and if you're looking for crack-head deals, you may want to find a crack-head to do the work! Word to the wise, creating these cars isn't easy so who do you think is going to basically make it easy for you! The customer wants a service and the builder wants to be paid for his service (point Blank). No Flow, No Go...........


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

i couldnt agree with you more. or said it better myself.i get the poeple who want a 10 sec. car for the price of filling the gas tank up. i've got a couple grand in my car. not a dime has been for performance. mostly stereo and alarm, and coverting everything to power.and the exterior work also. knowledge is where it is at. if you can do the work yourself and just need the parts that saves money,but then you have to have time. i would much rather pay 3500 bones to have my car perform like yours and be through with it. some people just dont get it. the job my be simple but if you brought it to me then you must not know how to do it ya damn self. therefore you are buying my experience and skill. it's a win win situation.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

"nstalr01" any man that can understand my pain is my boy and a friend of mine. But I do entertain them when they ask questions. I'm not a dick, but man you know when a conversation is going nowhere. A guy came to my boyz' shop with a 98 sentra GXE and said he want a VG30DETT put in They called me up to come down to the shop to show him what my car rides like and he still insisted he wanted a VG30DETT swap. So they all looked at me and asked do I want the work (They already knew my answer), so he looked over at the guy and said $10,000 and the guy said sounds sweet and we haven't heard from that fool anymore. Unrealistic expectations again! A 10 second car is going to cost a lot of bread even for me. That's my goal with my B12 and I've bought the best sh!t money can buy and I'm somewhat skeptical. I'm trying to do it with a fully loaded car. I made a $500.00 deal that my first run with my car will be a 10.99 or less run and that I will get kicked off the track because of no roll-cage and other safety gear. I've been given a best 11.20 and I think they are full of it, but we'll just have to wait and see .


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

hey boost have you given any thought to nitrous. that may be the extra little umph you need especially on your launch. not saying that you dont launch well it's just a thought. if run an 11.20 on the setup you have now try a small 50-75 shot. see where that goes. or "not to sound like a magazine add" the nitrous express ntercooler system. i bet with that combo you are bound to shed tenths if not more. like i said it's just a thought


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

misread that sorry. they are saying you'll only run an 11.20. if dont want everyone to know what you're running or going to run e-mail me with a complete list of mods and parts and a "blueprint of your setup.. i will "build" the car on paper and see what i can do to help prove them wrong. damn i love challenges. 


BTW some of the guys running around claiming ff material. tell them they could get in the movie and get paid. here's how the producers are buying slightly modified cars(wings,body kits,and wheels) to blow up. they are paying up to 1500 bones for the car. it's a win win situation they get $1500 for their awsome car and after the movie you dont have to worry about them anymore.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> it's a win win situation they get $1500 for their awsome car and after the movie you dont have to worry about them anymore.


 I like this It sounds trendy........I'll email you with everything I'm going to add on my car and let you play with it.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

deal. we'll show everyone what a real 10 sec. cars is


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

LOL, this thread is now WAY off topic, but i dont mind... i wish my car came out in FF2


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2003)

I must say I have both the Si and the SE-R and I have to say the Si is faster. Not that it blows the SE-R's doors off. But, it sure is faster.
But if you need the numbers here
http://autos.msn.com/compare/choose.aspx?trim1=3724&trim2=95375&year1=1999&year2=2002&Make1=30&Make2=49&Model1=1354&Model2=10207&pt= 
You decide.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Have you ever seen a stock 00 si come close to a 15.0? Because there are several specs that consistently run a 15 flat bone stock.


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

there is no way that a 160 horse 5 speed SI is faster than a Spec-V, I driven several SI's I think they feel no faster than a EX, let alone a spec


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Funny how a nearly 6 month old thread has come back to life


----------



## SpecVspeeD (Mar 29, 2003)

Well I've ran the 02 si and took it, he even had i/e and i ran stock. You got him off the line and it just goes from there. I haven't ran the 00 si though so I can't comment.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I own an 03 Spec V and I work at a car dealership and have driven 02 and 03 SI's. I think I could definitely beat one with my Spec. It wouldn't be an ass whooping but I think the Spec is faster. The SI has more room to move RPM wise but the torque of the spec should give you an edge. Depends on the driver, the conditions, and the mods, IMO.


----------

